# Would love thoughts on choosing a Ladies Longines - Evidenza or DolceVita - and strap options...



## Writerly (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi All,

I have recently developed a serious longing for a nice watch that I'll keep forever as reward for me accomplishing a major goal. My budget is around $2K. What I love: silver, Art Deco style, mostly rectangular, a bit of bling, classic style. Eventually, I really want to collect vintage watches from the Art Deco era, but for now, I want something that I can wear all the time, dont have to worry about, can take getting dunked in the water, etc. I dont want a large watch, nor something really small. Quartz is fine for me too. 

All my research and personal style has pointed me to Longines. (Though, please spill - with photos please - if you are passionate about something else.)

So, I am now to the point of deciding between the DolceVita with diamonds on the case, roman numerals, in the medium size OR the Evidenza medium size with diamonds on the case, roman numerals on white face or arabic numbers on a black face. I have stared at photos for way too long and change my mind every time I think I've decided!

I'm not sure that I'll be able to find these watches to actually try on, so would LOVE to hear what others think who've seen them in the flesh.

Thanks so much from the newbie!


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

Oh, the Evidenza. I'd seen photos but was never all that taken with it until I visited a dealer and tried it on. It is fantastic on the wrist! I preferred the shape (don't know whether to call it a bulging rectangle or a stretched-out cushion!) of the Evidenza over the more traditional Dolce Vita, but that's just my preference.

Note that the Evidenza dial is different on the quartz than on the automatics. The quartz white dial is plain (no texture), but the automatic dials have a spiderweb pattern. The dial is closer to ivory/cream than white - very lovely.

If forced to choose, I'd go for the Evidenza with black dial/Roman numerals. Love the dial texture, love the boldness of the black dial against the steel case, love the Roman numerals, absolutely love the distinctive shape. The Evidenza is high on my want list.

Have you checked Longines's website to search for dealers? I was surprised at the relative lack of authorized dealers, but luckily there's one in the mall I go to regularly.

Sounds like you eventually want to collect watches like this:









(Hamilton Leta, late 1930s)









(Hamilton Wellesley, early 1930s)

Beware, vintage is addictive!


----------



## Writerly (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Coastcat for your thoughts on the Evidenza. With the research I've done, the Evidenza shape is called the tonneau, which means barrel in French, and was a shape that came out in the 10's and 20's. If I can find a black face with roman numerals, I expect I will be a happy girl. I do prefer the face of the automatics but unfortunately they are out of my price range. Im in Southern California, so there is an AD not too far and a couple within an hour or two drive, so I will try to see some options before I pull the trigger. I also think I may prefer a black leather strap as opposed to the metal version, so will just have to see.

I have to say though, I LOVE your vintage watches! To me, there is something so elegant and sculpted in watches from that era. I anticipate I will have a serious addition. I am going to have to learn a whole lot more before I jump into collecting those though!


----------



## Writerly (Oct 22, 2012)

So, I just did another search and discovered the automatic in black with roman numerals isnt so terribly far out of my price range. Before I had only found the black in arabic numbers, which I didnt like as much. So thinking of the first one, though not necessarily this dealer. Now I need to pop over to threads discussing automatic vs quartz! If only making my deadline, which is what this watch will reward, was as fun as choosing the watch! (not sure if the watch with white face will show up on this post too, option #3 in quartz)

Automatic








Quartz


----------



## Levelman (Oct 6, 2012)

Of those 3, the black auto is stunning and definitely the way to go. 

On auto vs quartz:
Quartz - wont have to re-set periodically as they are über-accurate time keepers. Can leave in the drawer for 3 weeks then just strap it on and go. 
Auto - even if you keep it running, the time will need periodic adjustments. If it sits in a drawer a few days, you will have to wind and completely reset the time and date. Women often do not like autos because the small crowns can be troublesome to manipulate with fingernails, and autos require much more frequent crown manipulation. 

That being said, automatic movements are considered much more desirable and valuable, and is the way to go for a long-term watch you can eventually hand down in the family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

Levelman said:


> Of those 3, the black auto is stunning and definitely the way to go.
> 
> On auto vs quartz:
> Quartz - wont have to re-set periodically as they are über-accurate time keepers. Can leave in the drawer for 3 weeks then just strap it on and go.
> Auto - even if you keep it running, the time will need periodic adjustments. If it sits in a drawer a few days, you will have to wind and completely reset the time and date. Women often do not like autos because the small crowns can be troublesome to manipulate with fingernails, and autos require much more frequent crown manipulation.


And manuals mean that you'll always have to reset/wind so the process becomes a perfectly normal part of your routine. I have 3 quartzes, 2 automatics, and lots of manuals! (even my shiny modern Stowa is a manual-wind Antea KS)

Regarding tonneaus, they tended to be less elongated than the Evidenza shape but yes, that's the best description. In the 1910s-1920s Hamilton offered ladies's watches in four shapes (round, tonneau, cushion, and decagon) in two case styles (plain and engraved) with three different dials. I have a plain round and engraved versions of the round, cushion, and decagon. I haven't managed to get the tonneau yet!

Here's the cushion in black & white, which is just me experimenting with photo effects (it's actually yellow gold-fill):


----------



## Writerly (Oct 22, 2012)

Levelman said:


> Of those 3, the black auto is stunning and definitely the way to go.
> 
> On auto vs quartz:
> Quartz - wont have to re-set periodically as they are über-accurate time keepers. Can leave in the drawer for 3 weeks then just strap it on and go.
> ...


Thanks Levelman for brief but very helpful lesson on quarts vs. automatic, as well as the vote!


----------



## Writerly (Oct 22, 2012)

coastcat said:


> And manuals mean that you'll always have to reset/wind so the process becomes a perfectly normal part of your routine. I have 3 quartzes, 2 automatics, and lots of manuals! (even my shiny modern Stowa is a manual-wind Antea KS)
> 
> Regarding tonneaus, they tended to be less elongated than the Evidenza shape but yes, that's the best description. In the 1910s-1920s Hamilton offered ladies's watches in four shapes (round, tonneau, cushion, and decagon) in two case styles (plain and engraved) with three different dials. I have a plain round and engraved versions of the round, cushion, and decagon. I haven't managed to get the tonneau yet!
> 
> Here's the cushion in black & white, which is just me experimenting with photo effects (it's actually yellow gold-fill):


Thanks Coastcat for the better explanation of shapes - that is very helpful. And serious *lusty sighs* for your gorgeous Hamilton watch.


----------



## banks504 (Feb 23, 2012)

So I'm a bit late, but here's my 2 cents ....

I knew I'd seen a cool art deco recently and it was bugging me that I couldn't remember, then it came to me. Christopher Ward. Now, this is not on the same level as Longines but I do think he makes a quality watch with some neat designs.








Just a thought - could work as an "everyday" option. Good luck!


----------



## Writerly (Oct 22, 2012)

The Christopher Ward is beautiful watch and definitely Art Deco style. I'll check it out. Thanks!


----------

